# using ports to upgrade from 8.2 to 9.0



## roelof (Jan 16, 2012)

Hello, 

Can I somewhere find the scr/UPDATING file so I can figure out how I can upgrade from 8.2 to 9.0 using the ports collection?

Roelof


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2012)

You seem to misunderstand a few things. The ports have nothing to do with the version numbers.

Use freebsd-update(8) or do a source upgrade.


----------



## roelof (Jan 16, 2012)

Oke, 
Then I refrase my question.
Where can I find info about how I can do a source update ?

Roelof


----------



## hadrons123 (Jan 16, 2012)

For source update


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 16, 2012)

Handbook: Updating and Upgrading FreeBSD


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2012)

Scroll all the way down in /usr/src/UPDATING:

```
To rebuild everything and install it on the current system.
        -----------------------------------------------------------
        # Note: sometimes if you are running current you gotta do more than
        # is listed here if you are upgrading from a really old current.

        <make sure you have good level 0 dumps>
        make buildworld
        make kernel KERNCONF=YOUR_KERNEL_HERE
                                                        [1]
        <reboot in single user>                         [3]
        mergemaster -p                                  [5]
        make installworld
        mergemaster -i                                  [4]
        make delete-old                                 [6]
        <reboot>
```


----------



## roelof (Jan 17, 2012)

Okay, 

And can I find this file somewhere online?

Roelof


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jan 17, 2012)

Begin with this:

```
freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.0-RELEASE
```
This will update from 8.2 to 9 Release.
If you use custom kernel after upgrade to 9 release build again your custom kernel. See here


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 17, 2012)

roelof said:
			
		

> Oke,
> 
> And cam I find this file somewhere online ?
> 
> Roelof



If you intend to build from source, /usr/src will have to be on your system.  But yes, this file is online in the svn and cvs repositories.


----------



## roelof (Jan 20, 2012)

Oke, 

Everything is working well I have now a 9.0 box.
Now working on update the rest by using ports.

For now case closed.

Roelof


----------

